# Removal



## edimax (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi 
Newbie here moving to the Mojacar areafrom Coventry hopefully before Christmas.
Can anyone recommend a good removal company
Thanks
Eddie


----------



## DaveandLiz (Aug 18, 2014)

www.way2gohire.com/home/

Worth a look got some good reviews

Dave


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

This firm moved us from Yorkshire to the Canaries, all went well

Contact - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK


----------



## edimax (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks Dave


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Do not, whatever you do, go for the cheapest quote, not if you value your possessions!
We did just that when we moved all our stuff from the UK to Prague. We chose the cheapest local removal firm.
Big mistake.
Many of these firms will take your stuff as far as Dover. Then it's taken over by continental firms who pitch the cheapest tender, often using unskilled workers to cut costs.
We learned our lesson and for our move to Spain from Prague chose from specialist international removal companies like Crown, Pickfords, AGS.
Yes, they are more expensive but you can be sure your stuff will be carefully handled and will arrive when promised.
Our cheap removal firm passed the contract to a Czech company who arrived a day late with our stuff and slashed wildly at packaged furniture with box cutters, slashing a leather sofa in the process. They also managed to 'lose' a couple of quite large items.
You get what you pay for.


----------



## edimax (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

DaveandLiz said:


> www.way2gohire.com/home/
> 
> Worth a look got some good reviews
> 
> Dave


We used Way2Go this year and were happy with their service


----------



## edimax (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

We hired a 6 tonne lorry with tail lift from the UK and moved it ourselves.
No worry about how it was treated, being late or lost.
About £500 for the lorry that had breakdown cover and insurance for Spain.
Can drive on a car licence.


----------



## edimax (Sep 17, 2014)

Who did you hire thelorry from?
Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not everyone can do or wants to do a DIY job, though

Our removal guys in Prague basically told us to have a day out somewhere while they carefully wrapped china and glass, put clothes in wardrobe type tall boxes and labelled every box, as well as indicating where each piece of furniture belonged.

When all was packed - it took the best part of two days - they sent cleaners to sweep and wash floors, clean surfaces etc. and remove all traces of their presence.

After they had unloaded and unwrapped our things here in Spain and arranged furniture where we wanted it, they took away all wrappings, boxes etc..

A friend who used Pickfords to move her within the UK left the team to get on with it in her new house and went out, having given instructions as to where her furniture etc. should be put.. When she came back the guys had laid out a tray with tea and biscuits for her and put the kettle on.


----------



## fevmor (Jan 10, 2014)

edimax said:


> Who did you hire thelorry from?
> Thanks


Hi

Hired from Abacus in Poole but they have depots all over I think.
Poole was best as I went over on ferry with my bike, picked up lorry and drove to Mid Wales.
As no space on Ferry back to Spain I went via Dover and through France.
Into Asturias, unloaded then back over to Dover, to Poole then back on ferry.
A week hire with unlimited milage, lorry did about 25 mpg so not too bad.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Do not, whatever you do, go for the cheapest quote, not if you value your possessions!
> We did just that when we moved all our stuff from the UK to Prague. We chose the cheapest local removal firm.
> Big mistake.
> Many of these firms will take your stuff as far as Dover. Then it's taken over by continental firms who pitch the cheapest tender, often using unskilled workers to cut costs.
> ...


Agree completely. We used a cheapest quote to move stuff from the UK to Singapore once and it ended up in Vladivostok (look at a map !) and we had to pay a ransom to get it freed from Russia !

Ever since we've used the established names without problems..


----------

